# New Skoda Fabia vRS



## AbvRS (Aug 24, 2011)

After a 6 month wait, I finally picked my new Fabia vRS up earlier this week.
On close inspection, the dealer had done a reasonable job, only a few minor swirls on the black paint in a few places, other than than a pretty clean effort.

Up at the crack of draw this morning to:
-Snow foam
-Wash with Auto Finesse Lather & Maguires Lamb's wool mitt
-Valet Pro Yellow Poly Clay with Born Slippy Clay Lube
-Polished with Gtechniq P1 Nanocomposite Polish on a Lake Country finishing pad
-Sealed with Auto Finesse Tough Coat
-Windows cleaned with Autoglym Fast Glass, followed by a coat of Rain X

Here are some pictures of the results

As always thoughts and comments welcomed, thanks for viewing
































A little bithday gift, I think are quite discrete but work well with the chrome ring around the wheel


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice looking buggy mate :thumb:

Enjoy your new ride


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking little car...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I like that....very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks Good in white buddy good choice ;0)


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely job lovely car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy mate, good job.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice ride:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice like the black wheels


----------



## AbvRS (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, only been away for a few minutes and got 11 responses, that's for you comments guys.

I also put a link on a Skoda forum and got the following message "Nice spec, hope you enjoy it ... but some comments on your cleaning... if the car is brand new you really don't need to clay at all and a machine polish wouldn't really be needed, unless the dealer has inhibited some nasty swirls. I would personally just perform some isolated swirl treatment and then seal with a nice wax with great longevity. I'm using AG HD Wax at the moment and love it"

I responded with "Thanks for your comments, but from what came off with the clay, it was definately needed. The polish was used with a finishing pad so very limited cut, but the gloss and shine was a definate improvement. After significant research, I came to the view that wax is great on darker colours, I use R222 Concurs wax on my black mazda 5. but on a white car a sealent is better as it tends to give a more clinical sharpness suited to white which gives less reflection compared to say black, which I always give a layer of wax after a sealent (which often seems to last longer than wax)... but each to their own, thanks again for taking the time to view"

Anyone have any thoughts on me sticking to sealent and not waxing a white car? I know most people wouldn't see any difference, but over the recent months I've read a lot of posts here trying to pick up on the best tips/processes.
Thanks


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

nice car bud - looks great was well worth your efforts regardless of what the guys on you other forum say

the dust capand chrome valves are a lovely touch watch out for tea leafers though.

also keep an eye the dont rust and get stuck on, had the problem on me fiesta with one of them impossible to get back off.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Cracking Car!

Another one comes to DW!!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice motor! Like the black wheels and roof with the white body.


----------



## Vex (Dec 31, 2009)

nice job, love the white and black combo 
are the headlights original in black?
do you have a pic of the interior?


----------



## AbvRS (Aug 24, 2011)

No pictures of the interior yrt but will post when taken some.

The vRS has the 'black pack' as standard which includes the tinted headlights and black grill. As much as I like chrome, think it suits the black & white paint


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Snap....Well.....Almost
Original Chrome...much nicer IMO
























+
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Wax


----------



## daytonamart (May 18, 2011)

Nice car, love the fleck in the alloy!


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

nice moter i have a vrs to it a craking little car


----------



## AbvRS (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice wheels, I think the chrome one look great, but after getting stung when I had a Volvo V70 which had the dimond cut chrome wheels that corroded, supposed to be covered by warrenty, but in the end they wouldn't pay up, as a jesture of good will they'd let me have a new set at 'cost', only £2500. From then on I avoid chrome wheels despite them looking great


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Great car, i like the black and white combination


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice cars , white looks sweet, my mum has one of these as well , we think it looks like a smurf 

She didnt have to wait for hers as this one came up as a cancelled order the customer got refused finance, I have been keeping it looking nice i use Blackfire polish and Colli wax and FK1000p on the wheels same as my Race Blue Octy


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Cracking little cars these :thumb: SWMBO has one in blue with the white roof and 2 tone silver / graphite alloys :argie:

Just a word of warning though. Keep a regular eye on the oil level for the first few 1000 miles. They eat oil like nobodys business. Also, they give off little puffs of smoke on kick down and "brisk" exeleration, this is normal.

Otherwise, enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

nice.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Top Gear Dog said:


> Just a word of warning though. Keep a regular eye on the oil level for the first few 1000 miles. They eat oil like nobodys business.


Good advice , good idea to buy some now ready for when you need it I get mine from Opie oils , local dealer charged my mum £16+vat for a litre !!


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Richf said:


> Good advice , good idea to buy some now ready for when you need it I get mine from Opie oils , local dealer charged my mum £16+vat for a litre !!


Yup, the oil is expensive, but worth it. We had a bit of a scare not long after we got the car where by the oil light kept flickering.

I checked the level and it was just covering the end of the dip stick :doublesho So, this dip stick put in around 2 litres of oil and let it settle over night. I put a further 3/4's the next morning and it's been fine ever since, just the odd top up now and again.

Definatley a testiment to doing weekly fluid level checks..... :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great looking car fella and love the dust caps nice little touch


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice
Black headlights & grille really make the car imo:thumb:


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunning car :thumb:


----------



## AbvRS (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks chaps, only done 300 miles so far, but check level yesterday, so far it's ok, but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice car  How you enjoying it? I recently got a Polo GTI!

Looking at getting a sealent for winter would you recomened the Auto Finesse Tough Coat?

Cheers


----------



## AbvRS (Aug 24, 2011)

Defo recommend the Tough coat, I've put on 3 differnt cars now and the finish is brilliant. Only time will tell how long it lasts, but so far so good


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Since its white try this after a polish/ IPA wipe down (they also do a dedicated pre treatment called prime if you wish) or a full kit....

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-jett-trigger-cat12.html

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZWSAK000

With the added bonus that it seems to work fine in cold damp conditions where usually you cant get waxes or other sealants to cure


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Love these cars, look funky and have some kick  excellent work


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

your car looks great in white!!


----------

